# Colorants - Santa Red



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 6, 2021)

This was in my mailbox this AM from Lovin' Soap Studio

*THE PERFECT RED COLORANT FOR CP*
Amanda covers where to buy it, how to use it, use rate, and oils to make a white soap for best results.


----------



## Johnez (Oct 6, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> This was in my mailbox this AM from Lovin' Soap Studio
> 
> *THE PERFECT RED COLORANT FOR CP*
> Amanda covers where to buy it, how to use it, use rate, and oils to make a white soap for best results.


Great article, thanks for sharing Zany. I know where I'm going when I tread into the CP swirls and cool colors zone.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow that is a perfect red. I need me some "Trial By Fire".  Thank Ü


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Oct 6, 2021)

I used it last year and just a heads up that it did create a slightly pinkish lather. In the actual bar it didn't bleed into the other colors but after a 6-8 week cure we used it and the lather was a little pink. Didn't really matter to me because it created such a great red for a Christmas soap I made.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 6, 2021)

Trial by fire is amazing thanks Zany!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 6, 2021)

Is there a trick to Trial by Fire? I get a more purplish red rather than a Christmas red.  My batter is lard, palm, co, and safflower or sunflower, no olive.


----------



## glendam (Oct 7, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Is there a trick to Trial by Fire? I get a more purplish red rather than a Christmas red.  My batter is lard, palm, co, and safflower or sunflower, no olive.


How much are you using?


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 7, 2021)

glendam said:


> How much are you using?



I don't remember, but I started with the lowest recommended amount since it was a new mica, but added more.  Used peppermint eo so I know that didn't discolor it. I'm thinking of trying to mix with a little orange next time.


----------



## glendam (Oct 7, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> I don't remember, but I started with the lowest recommended amount since it was a new mica, but added more.  Used peppermint eo so I know that didn't discolor it. I'm thinking of trying to mix with a little orange next time.


I always use the maximum recommended amount, as I usually avoid gel phase with the red  (if making soap dough or because of the mold).  Last time I used it was for this:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I used it last year and just a heads up that it did create a slightly pinkish lather.


I'm wondering if you used TD? Amanda says, _"Do not whiten your soap by adding white mica or titanium dioxide. That will give you more of a pastel red/pink."_


lenarenee said:


> I get a more purplish red rather than a Christmas red. My batter is lard, palm, co, and safflower or sunflower, no olive.


You may want to review the tips for making white soaps again. Amanda says, _"Avoid unrefined avocado oil, hemp oil, green-tinted olive oil and even *possibly palm oil*! All of these oils can create a soap that is tinted a bit."_


----------



## SoapM0m (Oct 7, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Is there a trick to Trial by Fire? I get a more purplish red rather than a Christmas red.  My batter is lard, palm, co, and safflower or sunflower, no olive.


I'm wondering if it was the palm oil?? Amanda mentions in that article that palm can interfere with color. Just my .02.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 7, 2021)

SoapM0m said:


> I'm wondering if it was the palm oil?? Amanda mentions in that article that palm can interfere with color. Just my .02.


I use a high percentage of palm and still get a true red


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I use a high percentage of palm and still get a true red


WOWSER!   Gotta give that soap 2 thumbs up!


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 7, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Is there a trick to Trial by Fire? I get a more purplish red rather than a Christmas red.  My batter is lard, palm, co, and safflower or sunflower, no olive.


Same!! but not the purplish red, I still tend to get a pinkish/muave color. 


SoapM0m said:


> I'm wondering if it was the palm oil??


I don't use palm oil in my recipe - well, not palm oil, I do use PKO, but the pko I have is pure white, so that shouldn't morph a color and doesn't morph the red I do use - 
I use MM's True Red Set - and yes, there is a trick to the true red set - just mix the colorants very very well - I get a true Crimson/Christmas red with my TRS every single time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2021)

jcandleattic said:


> I get a true Crimson/Christmas red with my TRS every single time.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 7, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> WOWSER!   Gotta give that soap 2 thumbs up!


Thanks Zany! ❤


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 7, 2021)

DON'T drop your Trial By Fire is all I'm sayin'


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 8, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> DON'T drop your Trial By Fire is all I'm sayin'


Awww, Kiwi.  Big HUG.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 8, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> DON'T drop your Trial By Fire is all I'm sayin'


Well,, tis the time of year, you can just pass it off as Halloween decoration!! HAHA


----------



## MelissaG (Oct 13, 2021)

I've always associated Christmas with a more velvet red than the orange red of Trial By Fire. It doesn't look like a true red to me.


----------

